# Pro Dog Trainer Tip...



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She is so good!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! "As seen on TV!" 
You've done such a wonderful job with Apple Butter! So attentive! Congratulations! I hope I can do as well when I get my puppy! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji253]


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive. It's amazing how such a cute dog is also so smart. It helps she has a smart Mom


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love her! Good work! Her tricks are awesome, but her focus on you is really impressive, especially at such a young age. Great impulse control, too.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

That was so fun to watch! She’s beautiful and so well trained!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

A+


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

She's very flattered by y'all and would have you think that she's perfect all the time... But the truth is that when the squeaky ball comes out, she loses her damn mind.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> She's very flattered by y'all and would have you think that she's perfect all the time... But the truth is that when the squeaky ball comes out, she loses her damn mind.


I feel your pain.


----------

